# The Injury Thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Jeremy Lin sprained his left ankle at the end of practice. Will be evaluated again tomorrow.


Welp


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So Kelly, Clarkson, Lin, Henry, Johnson and Young are all dealing with injuries already. Wtf.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dude, wtf. Please injury god, take Basel instead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Time to fire Vitti and pilfer the Phoenix training staff.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Never should have let Alex McKechnie go.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is just getting to be too much with all these injuries. Did someone put a curse on us???


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

'Tis but a scratch


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Dude, wtf. Please injury god, take Basel instead.


Basel has suffered a ruptured scrotum.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

how is that possible? I thought it had already been removed


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> how is that possible? I thought it had already been removed


No, that was his left one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ArashMarkazi: Steve Nash told Byron Scott he didn't feel right in the 1st half and asked to sit out the 2nd half. He wasn't sure what was wrong with him.


Welp


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lol. This is how this season is going to go in a nut shell. No one knows exactly what is wrong with us.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

welcome to the drive to stay in the top 5

top 5! top 5! top 5!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cris said:


> No, that was his left one.


he has/had two scrotums!?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> he has/had two scrotums!?


Yes. 




(That was the joke).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he lost both of his scrotums? that's no joke


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp


Really have had it with this guys "out for two weeks" resulting in 2 months, followed by being healthy enough to play Monday but then out again randomly Wednesday. He's got ****ed up nerves, they aren't just going to heal with rest.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Really have had it with this guys "out for two weeks" resulting in 2 months, followed by being healthy enough to play Monday but then out again randomly Wednesday. He's got ****ed up nerves, they aren't just going to heal with rest.


At this point, I'd rather have the ****ing roster spot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> At this point, I'd rather have the ****ing roster spot.


Totally would. I would sign some 3rd string point guard in the Isreal league @Smath likes over Nash and his random undiagnosed injuries.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nash hurt his back "carrying bags".


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems like Nash needs to start worrying about the rest of his life instead of cashing a few more NBA paychecks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nash hurt his back "carrying bags".


are you saying Nash hurt himself carrying Basel's dual removed scrotums? the story becomes ever more gruesome


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Is anyone surprised? The injury list just keeps growing.

*http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Steve-Nash-suffers-more-back-spasms-0-10563686*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Making an omelet can trigger Nash's back/hip/leg issues at this point.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Now, it has been reported that Jeremy Lin "tweaked" his right ankle while working out.

*http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Jeremy-Lin-tweaks-right-ankle-still-hopes-to-play-Sunday-vs-Utah-2-10573754 *


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers F Xavier Henry will travel to NYC to seek a 2nd opinion on his knee surgery then travel to Germany to receive Regenokine treatment.





> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers say Xavier Henry plans to return to Los Angeles by Oct. 24 and an update on his knee condition will be given at that time.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If the Celtics waive Will Bynum, we need to seriously consider waiving Nash and signing him.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it the training staff or just bad luck? This team has had horrible time with injuries for the past four or five years. After this long, I think they should seriously start looking at Vitti.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Some of them can be just bad luck. Swaggy for example. I think injuries of the wear and tear variety like Kelly's hamstring and Clarkson's calf can be put on the staff though. Someone mentioned in another thread that our injury woes started when we let go of Alex McKechnie too and I'm thinking there may be some truth to that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If the Celtics waive Will Bynum, we need to seriously consider waiving Nash and signing him.


Will Bynum is not going to make us a playoff team. I'm sure they would rather hold on to Nash's contract as a potential trade piece.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Vitti has been there since showtime - you have to wonder if we're maybe not so state of the art anymore


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So Kelly was supposed to play today but he's dealing with a sore hamstring. The one that was healthy...


----------

